# New half moon Tyrian!!



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

Here's my new half moon Tyrian. I just love my new boy!!


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

I LOVE his colors!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow,He is SUPER gorgous! I love his pale blue coloring! Very pretty boy


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

He's BEAUTIFUL!! :-D where did you get him?


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I know I already told you this, but I love him! Just such a pretty color scheme.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

I love that blue on him!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

wow!!! What a nice boy!! You can probably expect his colors to change a little as it looks like he's a marble.


----------



## MizzVamp115 (Oct 2, 2010)

Wow! That light blue coloring is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

very awesome! colors are wild!


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow thanks everyone!! I just love him soo sooo much!! I got him from petco.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Congrats on such an awesome petco find!!! He's very stunning!!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow!!! **looks right and left then snatches him from tank and hides him under coat while quietly leaving the room** lol I love him!!  SOO adorable! ;-)


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I love him too! Especially his face, it's so unique-he's got a certain look.


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

Here are some new pics of Tyrian!! His color has already changed so much!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Awww man! He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

He looks a bit bloated. Try fasting a him a day and cutting his food down a bit.


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

I gave him blood worms one night and I accidently put to many in the tank. He's back to normal now. I just think he's so pretty!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

I love his smudgy little face! Too cute!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Awwe, he is changing quite a bit. Still so pretty!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful and so is the dog in your avatar.


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

Aww thanks everyone!! And I am super partial to my dog, he is my BABY!!  I just wanted to update you guys on Tyrians color now. He has completely marbled, and I love it:-D


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow, he is colored beautifully. I love the lightness of his fins!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow!!! SOOO beautiful!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Gorgeous fish! He has very interesting colors. Your photos are so detailed! What kind of camera do you use? If you don't mind me asking.. I'm in the market for a new camera.


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

I just bought thia camera and fell in love!! Its a fujifilm finepix. Great investment! And thanks for the compliment! He is a sweet and very active little fish!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I WANT!:roll: I saw a king with the same exact coloring.


----------



## MMK (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow, gorgeous! I love your tank too.


----------

